# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits >  Microsoft Office 2010 : une nouvelle tarification pour les tudiants

## Tofalu

Microsoft Office 2010 : une nouvelle tarification pour les tudiants

Face  la hausse des prix constate des packs tudiants lors de l'annonce des fiches tarifaires d'Office 2010, Microsoft a dcid de revoir sa copie et de proposer une offre dmatrialise plus attractive  69 Euros contre 109 Euros pour la version bote (se rapprochant ainsi du prix d'un jeu vido nouvellement sorti)

D'autre part, Franck Halmaert, en charge du lancement Office 2010 chez Microsoft tient  prciser *LA* bonne affaire du moment pour les tudiants qui permet l'acquisition de Microsoft Office 2010 pour deux PC pour 52 Euros en achetant ds  prsent Office 2007 via le programme tudiant et en optant pour la migration gratuite  la sortie commerciale d'Office 2010.





> Lors de lannonce des prix dOffice 2010, vous avez remarqu lapparition dune rfrence en bote Office Professionnel Education 2010  109 (prix estim) valide pour 2 installations, soit 54,50 par installation.
> 
> 
> 
> Certains dentre vous ont remarqu  juste titre que cela faisait une hausse de 2,50 (prs de 5%) par rapport  loffre actuelle :
> 
> http://officepourlesetudiants.fr/ 
> dautant plus que Groove et InfoPath ne se retrouvent pas dans Office Professionnel 2010 (voir la composition de la gamme)  
> 
> ...

----------


## Marvelll

Ca me choque toujours cette manie de limiter les installations. Avant on achetait pour tous nos PC (surtout que plus on avance dans la vie, plus on a de PC). 

Dans ma famille, on a tous un PC. Donc si j'achte Office, je ne pourrais mettre que sur le mien et le familial. 

Mais ce truc, c'est pour lutter contre le piratage ou se faire plus de fric?

----------


## Tofalu

Il me semble qu'au niveau du cluf, il a toujours t question : d'une licence par poste. Ici, c'est une licence pour deux postes, donc plutt une "avance" non ?

----------


## Marvelll

Peut-tre, mais je me rappelais qu' l'poque d'office 2000, je l'avais install sur tous mes pc (soit 3 diffrents) et je ne me rappelle pas d'avoir eu mention d'une limitation d'installation, par contre 2007, oui.

Je pense me rabattre sur les logiciels libres au lieu de dbourser plusieurs dizaines d'euros pour une mise  jour esthtique parce qu'au niveau du contenu, pas grand chose ne change ( moins que je me trompe).

Actuellement je suis tudiant donc a me "gonflait" de radapter la structure de mes fichiers sous openoffice (parce Mr. Machin ou Mme veulent du .doc).

Surtout, j'ai moyen apprci le logiciel de messagerie Thunderbird, beaucoup plus compliqu et moins ergonomique que l'excellent Outlook (vraiment une des seules raisons avec powerpoint qui me font rester sur Office).

----------


## Lireas

et oui les "vrais" tudiants utilisent openoffice mme si, pour access & powerpoint, le niveau n'y est pas. Aprs j'avoue que certains profs rechignent ds que ce n'est pas du .doc mais bon le pdf est la pour a  ::):  (et quand tu es tudiant en informatique tous les postes sont sous linux avec openoffice). 

J'ai une petite question : 2 installations signifient l'installation possible sur 2 postes ou alors 2 installations au total? (exemple reformatage du poste...).

Sinon renseignez-vous auprs de votre fac il y a des programmes organiss pour avoir des licences gratuites pour les tudiants. Par exemple cette anne j'ai pu bnficier d'une cl 7 pro compltement gratuitement en donnant un mail et le numro d'tudiant.

----------


## stardeath

> et oui les "vrais" tudiants utilisent openoffice mme si, pour access & powerpoint, le niveau n'y est pas. aprs j'avoue que certains profs rechignent ds que ce n'est pas du .doc mais bon le pdf est la pour a  (et quand tu es tudiant en informatique tous les postes sont sous linux avec openoffice). 
> 
> J'ai une petite question : 2 installations signifient installation possible sur 2 postes ou alors 2 installations au total? (exemple reformatage du poste...).
> 
> sinon renseignez-vous auprs de votre fac il y a des programmes organiss pour avoir des licences gratuites pour les tudiants. Par exemple cette anne j'ai pu bnficier d'une cl 7 pro compltement gratuitement en donnant un mail et le numro d'tudiant.


office ne semble pas faire partie du programme msdnaa (et ne l'a jamais t si mes souvenirs sont bons)

----------


## Lireas

> office ne semble pas faire partie du programme msdnaa (et ne l'a jamais t si mes souvenirs sont bons)


ok je n'avais pas vrifi l'intgralit de ce qu'ils proposaient mais sinon j'ai dcouvert ce programme cette anne grce  ma fac et c'est plutot sympa d'avoir des cls pour des OS gratuits  ::D:

----------


## Pasqualini

Bonjour,
o est mentionne, chez Microsoft, que le logiciel
Office 2010 Etudiants peut tre install sur 2 ordinateurs
diffrents ?

D'autre part, je suppose que si j'ai 2 installations de Windows 7
sur le mme ordinateur, je peux galement l'installer sous ces 2
OS situes sur le mme PC.

Merci de votre rponse et bon (fin de ) dimanche

----------


## korentine

La suite office ne fait pas partie des programmes gratuits pour tudiant...

A l'exception de la version de bta test d'office 2010, mais je crois qu'il faut l'acheter une fois sa sortie pour pouvoir continuer  l'utiliser. 

Pour les 2 installations possibles : c'est une avance. Toutes les licences pour les logiciels microsoft sont  la base faite pour un seul poste. S'il n'y avait pas de "problmes" pour installer les logiciels grand public sur plusieurs postes au dpart (comme office 2000), c'est qu'il y avait juste besoin du numro de licence prsent sur le CD pour valider l'installation. 
Maintenant il faut en plus soit la valider par internet soit par tlphone. 

_je conseille la validation par tlphone : en cas de "rinstallation", c'est plus facile : Internet rpond direct : la licence est dj enregistre._

Nota : la licence permet d'installer sur 2 postes simultanment : donc on a le droit d'installer le logiciel sur autant de poste qu'on veut tant qu'il n'y a que 2 postes au total qui ont le logiciel d'installer. C'est  dire que si vous avez 15 machines, vous pouvez l'installer sur la machine 1 et 2 puis sur la 3 si vous l'avez dsinstall soit de la machine 1 soit de la machine 2. =)

Aprs je ne sais pas si "poste" signifie ordinateur physique ou OS... (j'en profite pour une question : pourquoi avoir 2 fois le mme OS sur un ordi ?)

Autre chose auquel il faut faire attention avec les versions tudiantes : souvent les licences ne sont valables que 2 ans ou bien il manque certains menu. Faites gaffe  l'achat.... Moins cher mais pas toujours pour rien.

Pour ce qui est d'openoffice.... hum.... j'ai retest cette anne vu que mon IUT ne jurait que par a..... bah dsole pour les fans mais je l'ai trouv aussi bugg, instable et inutilisable qu'il y a 4 ans. Entre autres reproches : l'""quivalent"" openoffice de word ne gre toujours pas les marges : impossible de faire un document recto-verso avec une reliure par exemple... De plus avec word 2007, il perd la seule avanc qu'il avait sur word : il est dsormais possible d'insrer des formules mathmatiques dans word 2007 et de les modifier (impossible sous 2003) le tout trs simplement... Alors que la mme fonction sous openoffice n'est pas ergonomique du tout : il est loin d'tre ais de trouver comment entrer une fonction mathmatique sans devoir la taper en langage informatique (sqrt(x) pour racine carr de x, par ex) -- et encore quand c'est possible.

----------

